# Paralabidochromis Chromogynos Black Piebald



## Merciless

Received 7 of these guys back on August 2nd, about 1.5" to 2". I added some Yellow Labs and two weeks later and now I have two females holding. After doing some research others have stated they tend to breed more often when it is not a species only tank. I have attached a picture of the dad.


----------



## samaki

cool yu'll see it's a great fish;;congrats


----------



## Merciless

Updated picture of Dad.

Both females have had another batch of fry as well


----------



## BlueSunshine

These are great looking fish you have!!!
Would love to hear an update on these, if you have one. My wife has been eyeing these for a few weeks now.


----------



## Merciless

Hello,

Well I had to sell the adults as I loaded up all the LFS stores with their offspring and they were not able to sell them very quickly. They are beautiful fish, but you need a big tank and not many people know a lot about them, which makes it more difficult to sell them. I sold over 50 and have around 70 more that I am going to take to the store I mail ordered them from. The store is 2.5 hours but he will be able to sell them, and I will pick up some Multifasciatus or Similis that I do not need to dedicate 3 or 4 tanks to. I found keeping one with MBUNA works well as they do not seem to bother each other at all.


----------



## BlueSunshine

Thank You!!!


----------

